# GTA 5: early copies sold by Amazon, Rockstar now investigating



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5: early copies sold by Amazon, Rockstar now investigating*

Grand Theft Auto 5 was sold early by online retailer Amazon, and Rockstar Games is now investigating the matter.

The game is due to go on sale tomorrow, September 17, but a wave of photos from happy customers revealed that copies were arriving ahead of time. Typically, Amazon will ship early so that buyers receive their game on the street date, but this time, Rockstar Games doesn’t seem too pleased.

In a statement to GI.biz, a Rockstar rep said, “We are in the process of investigating early ‘sales’ to determine how and why that is occurring.”

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sheesh, a day or so ahead of time... big whoop. shipping can be a day or so off sometimes..seriously Rockstar?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

1 day early doesn't seem like that big a deal to me...and if rockstar wants to take on amazon, they'll lose D:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I suspect it is all a big PR stunt. The more noise, the more attention and then of course the more interest and then pay day - more money!

It is a business after all of making money!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Heading to my local Game Stop @ midnight. They are offering 30% off any trade in plus what the true value of the game is worth.

So I will be trading in the game The Last of us for a credit trade in value of $22 and then additional 30% off on GTA 5.

So hoping the get this game for around $21


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I never trade in any games. They just turn around and sell it for $5 less than a new copy :<


----------

